# ECU Flash questions for a 2007 s6



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey all. I just picked up a 2007 s6 a couple weeks ago. I was looking at APR's tune to get a little more horsepower but before going forward, I have a few questions.

First, the biggest complaint I have with the drive-train of the s6 is the shifting. It shifts SLOW! Is the tune going to make the shift more aggressive or is that out of its control?

Also, I know APR has a shop fairly nearby. Any other chips available around the Pittsburgh area and how do they match up?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The ECU upgrades unfortunately do not control the tiptronic transmission's shifting speeds, so unfortunately no ECU upgrade will alter the shift speed.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Arin. That's a real bummer.


----------



## james10 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey all. I just picked up a 2007 s6 a couple weeks ago. I was looking at APR's tune to get a little more horsepower but before going forward, I have a few questions.


----------

